# Christmas Ornaments to Crochet



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I was bored and went window shopping/surfing this AM.

Christmas Ornaments to Crochet

http://www.crochetsal.com/snowflake.html
http://www.crochetsal.com/mrsclaus.html
http://www.crochetsal.com/melba.html

http://www.allfreecrafts.com/crochet/christmas-wreaths.shtml

Truckload of ornament links
http://home.inreach.com/marthac/ornaments.html


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I made some of the crocheted wreaths and candycanes as gift box ornaments one year. A simple bow with one of those things attached really dressed the box up. They're cute for enclosing in a Christmas card, too.

Lots of ornaments there. Let's see...if I look at each one, print out instructions, it will be time for lunch.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

lol

I'm busy making baby cocoons/papoose, one started for November delivery to CRR and one started in cotton for spring/summer baby for NIN. In-between working on my sweater. And, thinking about whether I should make some ornaments .....

Just took another break and was thinking about Turkey...maybe, I need to eat and not browse crochet photos. 
I like this gobbler wreath ...
http://www.sugarncream.com/pattern.php?PID=3889&cps=21191

Lord, my muscles have been at it bad, so I dig my brain in harder crocheting to ignore the battles going on in my pelvis/hip/legs and other associated pains...
I insist God's angel is working harder to fix me. (that's a coping mechanism statement...it helps me endure)


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Wish I could find it again...but there were some adorable snowmen and santas and angels to crochet somewhere. 3D, like small dolls. useful for ornaments or sitting on a shelf...or a table...gaaaaah.

HAH! just after I posted I remembered which site it was on...they're called Amigurumi.
http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-Amigurumi/Crochet-Snowman-Family-from-Bernat


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I made these a few years back.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcountryhaven/1809155289/in/set-72157602647799084/

Christmas set from Amy Gaines(? memory) on Etsy. I made the table decoration which sits on a crochet rug with Christmas tree, gifts, Santa, bear and an angel as the tree topper all crocheted. They make lovely gifts for family and friends.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

shepmom said:


> I made these a few years back.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcountryhaven/1809155289/in/set-72157602647799084/
> 
> Christmas set from Amy Gaines(? memory) on Etsy. I made the table decoration which sits on a crochet rug with Christmas tree, gifts, Santa, bear and an angel as the tree topper all crocheted. They make lovely gifts for family and friends.


Cute cute cute!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

She still has it available, http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=32106589


----------

